# Dodo Juice Crudzilla - TFR



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Crudzilla - Traffic Film Remover

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
(credit to Dom for writing this)

_This is a strong pre-wash traffic film remover for attacking grease and grime, and removing or loosening other contaminants from the paint surface. It is a pre-wash and should not be used instead of a shampoo. It contains detergents, solvents (degreasers) and caustic cleaners, so it is strong enough to strip wax and attack sensitive finishes if not rinsed correctly (NOT pH neutral... it is very alkaline). If used as part of a RINSE > TFR > RINSE > WASH regime, it can be instrumental in shifting a lot of dirt before the contact wash itself.

We have made it available in a concentrate and a ready to go spray for the weekend washer who occasionally needs something stronger than just shampoo, a few times a year, perhaps when removing old wax layers or before a major 'spring clean' clay session. This comes in a 500ml chemi resistant Viton spray bottle, which we recommend is reused when empty. The concentrate (10x standard strength) will make 5 litres or more of Crudzilla. We say 'or more' because whilst we have mixed the 'ready to use' spray at 1:10 with water, the concentrate could be extended to 1:20 or even 1:40 but with a compromise in dwell time and effectiveness. The ready to go spray has a UK RRP of 8.95 GBP and the concentrate has an RRP of 13.95 GBP (making it more cost effective at 2.79 GBP per litre... or even less if the concentration is weakened).

Please note that because Crudzilla is strong, it must be fully rinsed and caution must be taken regarding the dwell time. Metal trim and any soft plastics or paints would be classed as 'sensitive finishes' and items like metal roof bars need to be treated carefully or not at all. Using it for a short dwell time and with a very thorough rinse would prevent most issues._

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2009 Frozen White Ford Focus

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I feel that Crudzilla is a very 'level' product - it does what is asked of it and at a very good price point too. It is very effective at softening dirt making rinsing 'crud' with the PW very easy indeed. Here are 2 pictures, showing a 'dwelling' and the second picture a 50/50. Crudzilla on the left hand side and then pressure rinsed.



















Using the product at a dilution of 1:10..

I rinsed the right hand side after application and there was still a very obvious film left compared to the Crudzilla treated side. One thing I did pick up on about this product was that it is very easy rinsing - which is especially useful seeing as it is not to be left on a surface I would say for 2+ mins. In this case I had only left it on around 45 seconds but it could be easily stretched.

I then hooked the bottle up to my snow foam lance and it lavished out an impressive amount of foam for a diluted traffic film remover. Obviously it was not as concentrated and more wasteful than using it through a spray bottle so I would just continue with the later. A pressure sprayer would be even more useful.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Why? Because it does what it says it'll do, and very effectively. A product that I will be replacing when I (eventually) run out.

Many thanks to Dodo Juice for providing the product for reviewing.


----------

